# Spankin' new X320!



## Juggler (Jan 22, 2004)

Treated myself to a X320... on April 1st! I'm really, _really_ hoping that's not a bad omen! :hide: Just 4.5 hours on it so far. Grass is just starting to "take off" here, so the hr count will start picking up soon. :usa:


----------



## Windlake (Apr 29, 2010)

Congratulations!! Looks great! 

Those bucket holders come in very handy, mine gets used all the time.


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

These new John deere tractors are just flat out handsome machines.

Rob


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Congratulations, it looks great!!!


----------

